# urtwn(4) and On Network N300MA?



## tingo (Dec 13, 2015)

I just tried to get a On Networks N300MA usb network adapter working with the urtwn(4) driver. The card is a  Netgear rebrand (or produced under a license from Netgear), it supposedly has a Realtek RTL8192 chipset.
usbconfig(8) says:

```
root@kg-z30b# usbconfig -d ugen0.2 dump_device_desc
ugen0.2: <product 0xf001 vendor 0x0846> at usbus0, cfg=0 md=HOST spd=HIGH (480Mbps) pwr=ON (500mA)

  bLength = 0x0012
  bDescriptorType = 0x0001
  bcdUSB = 0x0200
  bDeviceClass = 0x0000  <Probed by interface class>
  bDeviceSubClass = 0x0000
  bDeviceProtocol = 0x0000
  bMaxPacketSize0 = 0x0040
  idVendor = 0x0846
  idProduct = 0xf001
  bcdDevice = 0x0200
  iManufacturer = 0x0001  <Realtek>
  iProduct = 0x0002  <NETGEAR WNA3100M>
  iSerialNumber = 0x0003  <00e04c000001>
  bNumConfigurations = 0x0001
```
I'm using latest FreeBSD 10.2-stable:

```
root@kg-z30b# uname -a
FreeBSD kg-z30b.kg4.no 10.2-STABLE FreeBSD 10.2-STABLE #0 r292123: Sat Dec 12 00:58:41 CET 2015  root@kg-z30b.kg4.no:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/GENERIC  amd64
```
and I have this in /boot/loader.conf:

```
root@kg-z30b# more /boot/loader.conf
coretemp_load="YES"
legal.realtek.license_ack=1
if_urtwn_load="YES"
```
However, the interface isn't detected, /var/log/messages only shows:

```
Dec 13 19:58:56 kg-z30b kernel: ugen0.2: <vendor 0x0846> at usbus0
Dec 13 19:58:56 kg-z30b devd: Executing 'logger Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0846 product 0xf001 bus uhub0'
Dec 13 19:58:56 kg-z30b root: Unknown USB device: vendor 0x0846 product 0xf001 bus uhub0
```
Is there any reason why this adapter shouldn't work with the urtwn(4) driver?


----------



## scottro (Dec 13, 2015)

It looks right to me. I have found, with some of the really inexpensive adapters, that it can be hit or miss. For example, I ordered 2 for about 1.50 each from ebay, one worked, one didn't.
I have had luck with the also inexpensive Edimax  http://www.edimax.com/edimax/mercha...dimax/global/wireless_adapters_n150/ew-7811un

Usually around $10.00 at Amazon or Newegg.

Currently 8.50 at Amazon before tax and shipping.
http://www.amazon.com/Edimax-EW-7811Un-150Mbps-Raspberry-Supports/dp/B003MTTJOY


Same at NewEgg, free shipping.  

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16833315091&cm_re=ew7811-_-33-315-091-_-Product


----------

